# LaTeX et Beamer ?



## kolbek (17 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai savoir si l'on peut facilement faire du laTeX (pour faire des présentation) sous MAC OS ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## molgow (17 Décembre 2006)

Oui bien s&#251;r. Tu peux installer LaTeX sur Mac OS X, donc pas de probl&#232;mes pour faire des pr&#233;sentations. Peut-&#234;tre faudra-t-il au pire installer des packages suppl&#233;mentaires par rapport &#224; la distrib par d&#233;faut.


----------



## Frizou (17 Décembre 2006)

TeXShop c'est nikel.
Pour beamer, aucun problème non plus.


----------



## kolbek (17 Décembre 2006)

super, merci beaucoup...


----------



## kolbek (22 Décembre 2006)

j'ai install&#233; teTeX, et texshop mais pour profiter de beamer, il faut ajouter quelque chose non ?

si oui, quoi et o&#249; ?

merci d'avance.


----------



## Luitel (24 Décembre 2006)

A priori, non, Beamer se trouve déjà dans teTeX (celui de l'i-installer en tous cas), il n'y a rien à ajouter de particulier pour en profiter.


----------



## kolbek (26 Décembre 2006)

en effet, j'arrive &#224; complier mes pr&#233;sentations de type beamer, mais le probl&#232;me c'est qu'il manque certaines choses.

par exemple, il exite une commande permettant de rappeler le "plan" de la pr&#233;sentation en haut des "slides" de la pr&#233;sentation, et bien &#231;a, &#231;a ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## Luitel (26 Décembre 2006)

Tu as bien compilé deux fois de suite pour que la table des matières s'affiche ?

Normalement, si le "thème" choisi prévoit d'afficher la table des matières en en-tête (ex : "\usetheme{Montpellier}" la double compilation suffit pour la faire apparaitre. Quelle thème utilises-tu ?


----------



## kolbek (26 Décembre 2006)

Qu'est ce que tu appelle le th&#232;me ?

Et heu non je n'ai pas compil&#233; deux fois, je teste tout de suite...

Edit : En compliant 2 fois ca fonctionne...

Merci !


----------



## Luitel (26 Décembre 2006)

Les thèmes de Beamer proposent chacun une conception et une esthétique particulières pour ta présentation. Regarde dans le préambule de ton fichier .tex, tu dois avoir une ligne du genre "\usetheme{machin}" ou "\usepackage{beamerthememachin}. Jette un il aussi sur la doc de Beamer à cette adresse, page 124 et suivantes, tu verras qu'il y a un large choix


----------



## daisuke (1 Mars 2007)

Bonjour, et si beamer n'est pas installé avec iinstaller, ce qui est mon cas , j'ai testé sous texshop, il connait pas beamer.
Ou le trouve t'on ?

Merci


----------



## Luitel (1 Mars 2007)

Beamer est bien installé avec LaTeX par l'i-installer, depuis deux ans au moins  

De quand date ton installation de LaTeX par l'i-installer ? Il faudrait peut-être la mettre à jour (en commençant par mettre à jour l'i-installer lui-même). Ce serait moins compliqué que d'installer Beamer à la main.


----------



## daisuke (2 Mars 2007)

ça fait une semaine.

Mais quand je compile, ça marche pas.
j'ai fait un exemple tout simple :

  \documentclass{beamer}
  \usepackage[latin1]{inputenc}
  \usetheme{Warsaw}

  \title{Hello World!}
  \author{B. Meuhr}\institute{blabla}

  \begin{document}

  \begin{frame}
  \titlepage
  \end{frame}

  \begin{frame}
  \textsc{Beamer}, blabla2
  \end{frame}

  \begin{frame}
  blabla3
  \end{frame}

  \end{document}


----------



## Luitel (2 Mars 2007)

Ben chez moi, ça compile sans problème. Et j'utilise le dernier gwTeX proposé par l'i-installer il y a une quinzaine de jours. Il n'en a pas proposé d'autres plus récemment.

Ma question principage : que dit la console ou le fichier log ? (quels sont les messages d'erreur ?)

Quelques questions supplémentaires : de quand datait ta précédente installation ? As-tu mis à jour l'application "i-installer" elle-même avant ? Si oui, quand tu as voulu faire ton installation, et ouvert la fenêtre de l'i-package "gwTeX", as-tu pensé à cliquer sur "Update self from remote", pour charger l'i-package le plus récemment proposé, avant de procéder à l'installation ? Si tu n'as pas fait ce dernier truc, l'i-installer ne ferait que réinstaller la précédente distribution.


----------



## daisuke (2 Mars 2007)

Merci pour ton aide Luitel, en fait j'ai test&#233; la compile du pr&#233;c&#233;dent fichier sous itexmac, et l&#224; &#231;a marche, je viens de r&#233;&#233;ssayer sous texshop et &#231;a marche aussi 

J'avais du faire une erreur de compilation lors de mon test hier.

Merci &#224; toi en tout cas 

Tant que j'y suis tu aurais pas un bon lien pour d&#233;buter en beamer, les bases, et des choses plus avanc&#233;es.
Merci.


----------

